# TT likely for at least 12 nodules?



## milojrt (Apr 11, 2013)

I have an appointment with a surgeon next week at a thyroid clinic but I'm just curious if anyone else has had experience with so many nodules? And if so, will surgery more likely be advised or will they do the FNA biopsies and wait and watch them? And if they do biopsies will they have to do it on each of them? I know lots of people say it's nothing, but just the thought of having a needle stuck into my neck while I'm awake is enough to make me just opt for surgery without any results! I'm a baby when it comes to needles! Lots of questions at once, sorry, but I just want some kind of an idea of what to expect so I don't walk in and be completely surprised by what they might or might not say.

Just a little background - I have a large lump in the front of my neck that isn't painful, just tender and I can feel it in the back of my throat especially when I eat and try to lay down to sleep at night. I have ear pain constantly with no infections and my lymph nodes on the side where the lump is have been large and hard for at least 6 weeks.

I've had blood work that said everything was normal.

I had an uptake and scan and it showed a large "warm" nodule with ultrasound recommended.

The ultra sound results said "Multiple (at least 12) hypoechoic nodules - some circumscribed. At least 7 on the left lobe, 3 on the right with the largest in the superior aspect 1.1x1.2x.08 cm and the largest in the mid portion is 1.4x1.7cm and then there are 2 tiny hypoechoic nodules on the isthmus each 4 and 5mm. Recommended follow up.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

My thyroid post op had alot of nodules -

Some nodules can turn to cancer - I personally would opt for removal - especially is you have having symptoms of thyroid dysfunction.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

They might biopsy so they know going in if it is or is not cancer, but I agree, removal sounds like your best option.


----------



## milojrt (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for your input guys! I have had symptoms for years now but they always say my blood work is normal. I never actually asked for any copies until today, and realized they didn't test for T3, just T4 and TSH and a whole bunch of others - 44 in total.....and of course, I have NO idea what those mean :confused0024:

I think if it's possible to need it removed in the future anyway, I might as well just have it done to be on the safe side....and to keep myself from going crazy for years!

I did talk with the surgeon and she said my appointment next week is in a thyroid clinic so I will more than likely be having the biopsies right there and we will get the results while we wait! That's a huge relief to know I won't have to wait weeks to find any information out!


----------



## angel1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

inflammation also shows like hypoechoic nodule.


----------

